# Besoin d'aide sur un potentiel futur contrat



## chouette (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Nous sommes parents de 2 enfants qui ont jusqu'à présent été gardés en garde partagée. Nous avons déménagé et les assistantes maternelles de notre ville nous indique qu'elles prennent le max autorisé par la CAF (55.35 € brut) pour une journée de 9h et 10,50 € d'IE et repas. 
Nous avions l'habitude d'avoir des contrats de 50 h avec nos assistantes parentales (dédommagée par des RTT vu le nombre d'heures conséquents). Si je comprends la position des AM de notre ville, nous ne pouvons pas dépasser 9h de garde si non nous n'aurions plus les aides de la CAF.. 
Je me posais la question peut etre naïve : Est ce dans le droit / convention collective des AM de ne pas avoir de contrat de plus de 45h/semaine ? 
Pour nous un contrat de 9h nous fait courir partout (on travaille à 45min / 1h de notre domicile donc ça devient compliqué de gérer notre travail - les transports tout en respectant les 9h du contrat de garde, avec un salaire que je trouve déjà conséquent. 

Merci de votre éclaircissements


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Un contrat d'accueil ne peut dépasser légalement 2250 h d'accueil par an. 50 h travaillées par semaine en année complète 47 semaines travaillées est donc impossible. Sauf à poser des jours de congés et donc de non accueil pour 'rentrer dans les clous". 
si non respect, forte amende possible pour l'employeur et suspension ou retrait d'agrément pour le salarié. Sans parler de l'assurance pro de l'ass mat qui pourrait ne pas garantir en cas d'accident si le nombre d'heures maximum légal n'est pas respecté.


----------



## chouette (25 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse
Ah oui je comprends la non possibilité pour l'assistante maternelle d'accepter un si grand contrat car les RTT qui sont là pour dédommager le grand nombre d'heure de contrat (12 RTT) impacteraient aussi les autres contrats puisque l'AM ne pourrait pas accueillir d'enfant ce jour là. Et donc c'est ingérable pour une assistante maternelle car les PE ne sont pas lié ensemble par contrat. 
Ok donc vu nos travails respectifs, un mode de garde par assistante maternelle ne semble donc pas possible -ou alors il faudrait avoir des journées d'accueil de 8h pour compenser les autres qui feraient 10h..


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Pour faire ce calcul des 2250 heures, il faut regarder la présence effective de l'enfant. Retirer donc par exemple les jours fériés si ils ne sont contractuellement pas travaillés. Quand on s'engage sur un contrat possiblement hors 2250 heures travaillées max, faire un point tous les 4 mois et le cas échéant poser des jours de non présence supplémentaires. Autrement, diminuer le nombre d'heures hebdomadaires en ayant une baby sitter en fin de journée sur un ou plusieurs jours par semaine, qui irait chercher l'enfant et s'occuper de lui à votre domicile jusqu'à votre arrivée. 
Tout ceci peut être contraignant mais c'est la loi et permet aux ass mats des volumes horaires non délétères pour leur santé et la sécurité des enfants confiés qui peut être altérée par un trop grand volume horaire et la présence de plusieurs enfants.


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

oui et non parfois les fériés ne suffisent pas car nous ne pouvons pas travailler +de 48h par semaines par bloc de 4 mois donc dans ton exemple même en enlevant les fériés (et encore) se sera loin de suffire


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Tout a fait c'est pour cela que j'ai parler de jours d'absence supplémentaires (congés ...) dans mon premier post !


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

il me sembles que les 48h par mois sont tous employeurs confondus, donc des jours supp d'absence c'est bien mais encore faut il que tous les employeurs s'accordent... et là nous savons toutes a quel point c'est compliqué


----------



## liline17 (25 Novembre 2022)

saviez vous que dans certains cas, une baby sitter formée et déclarée, peut vous ouvrir des droits à la CMG? Du coup, il est possible que vous embauchiez une baby sitter pour aller chercher votre bébé le soir chez son AM et vous le ramènerai chez vous, ce qui vous ferai gagner du temps.
Je crois que les mairie gèrent les liste des baby sitters formées, renseignez vous sur cette piste


----------



## liline17 (25 Novembre 2022)

nous ne sommes pas toutes d'accord sur le tout contrat confondu, dans la CCN, pour les 11h de repos obligatoire, c'est précisé "tout contrat confondu" et pas sur les 48h, donc, je part du principe que sans précision, chaque article de la CCN ne concerne qu'un contrat


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

C'est par contrat. J'ai suivi une formation sur la nouvelle convention collective. Elle était animée par deux avocat spécialisés en droit du travail. C'est bien ce qu'ils nous ont expliqué.


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

ok je retiens.... ça me parait une aberration car dans ce cas on pourrait bien bosser 78h par semaine et 3666h par an (ce qui serait contraire a toutes les lois Française et européenne mais bon...


----------



## chouette (25 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je comprends tout à fait la notions d'heures maximales légales.

Effectivement bonne idée l'idée d'une baby sitter qui pourraient nous soulager les jours où le télétravail n'est pas possible, même si cela se rajoute aux frais de garde déjà conséquents. Par contre je ne comprends pas bien "la baby sitter qui ouvrirait des droit au CMG". On aurait pas déjà le max de CMG via l'emploi à temps plein de la nounou ?


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Pour la cmg par rapport à la baby sitter que ne saurais vous dire.
Mais outre le CMG, n'oubliez pas le crédit d'impôts. Et là pour votre ass mat comme pour une baby sitter vous y aurez droit (si votre baby sitter est déclarée bien sûr !).


----------



## chouette (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui je crédit d'impot pour la baby sitter serait de 50% - pas pour l'AM, il me semble que le plafond est de 2500 par an (quoique le plafond va etre augmenté l'année prochaine)
On va continuer nos réfléxions
Je ne manquerai pas de revenir vers vous si nous avons d'autres questions, merci bcp pour la réactivité du forum!


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> C'est par contrat. J'ai suivi une formation sur la nouvelle convention collective. Elle était animée par deux avocat spécialisés en droit du travail. C'est bien ce qu'ils nous ont expliqué.


@chouette et @Catie6432 

voilà ce que je lis;

La durée habituelle de la journée d'accueil est de 9 heures.

l'assistante maternelle bénéficie d'un repos quotidien de 11 heures de suite minimum, *tous contrats de travail confondus *et ne peut pas être employée plus de 6 jours de suite.


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Novembre 2022)

@chouette lisez le lien en entier ça peut vous servir


----------



## assmatzam (25 Novembre 2022)

Le crédit d'impôt augmente des 2023 

Le remboursement se fera sur la base de 50% de 3500€ soit 1750€  de remboursement contre 1150€ en 2022

Soit l'équivalent de 146€ par mois


----------



## assmatzam (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Si vous avez besoin de 50 heures d'accueil par semaine je vous conseille de proposer  un contrat en année incomplète sur 45 semaines 

Il faudrait donc poser 2 semaines de congés en plus des 5 semaines de congés obligatoires de votre AM

Vous seriez alors à 2250 heures par année de contrat 

Attention les 2 semaines supplémentaires devront être posées en semaine complète et non en jours éparpillées car les rtt ne sont pas applicables à notre profession


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Je ne comprends pas les RTT pour compenser ?  Non ça n'existe pas pour nous.

Les temps de présence prévus au contrat doivent êtres payées et non compensées.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Les RTT sont à prendre à la semaine et non par ci par là !!! vous vous rendez compte des comptes d'apothicaire ??? et ils ne compensent rien du tout sinon cela s'apparente à du réel ... tout ce qui est repos en plus donc en dehors de la mensualisation sera de la convenance personnelle mais pas à déduire sur la paie de votre ass mat ... j'espère que vous allez trouver comment faire au mieux et pour vous et pour votre ass mat !


----------



## chouette (25 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends l'histoire des RTT à prendre à la semaine. Le mode de fonctionnement est bien différent d'une assistante parentale (AP) puisque nous nous arrangeons entre coemployeurs pour que l'AP ait ses 7 semaines de congés  (5 semaine + 2 semaines de RTT) 

Pour répondre à votre question @GénéralMétal1988 - le droit du travail ne permettant pas de travailler plus de 48h toute heure supplémentaire au dela de 48 doit etre compensée par des repos d'où le fait que notre AP bénéficie de 12 jours de RTT. Mais j'ai bien compris que les règles ne sont pas les mêmes pour les AM. 

Je pense que au vu de notre situation, l'idéal serait ique nous arrivions a garder un assistante parentale en trouvant une cofamille nous permettant de partager son salaire qui engloberait la garde de notre petit et le périsco de notre ainé. 
Mais nous allons tout de même creuser la piste des baby sitter qui serait formée et dont la mairie pourrait disposer d'une liste ce qui nous éviterait d'être dans une perpétuelle course après le temps pour tout gérer dans le cas où on switcherait sur le mode de garde avec une AM.


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Vraiment la meilleure solution autant pour votre bébé que pour l'AM est d'organiser vos temps de travail entre Papa et Maman pour ne pas faire dépasser 48h/sem d'accueil effectif qui est le grand max. C'est déjà beaucoup pour un enfant d'être en dehors de chez lui autant de temps.
Au pire l'emploi d'une baby sitter pour vous y aider si vous pouvez.
Quoi qu'il arrive il vous faudra trouver une AM qui est d'accord avec ce que vous souhaiteriez en restant dans la légalité bien sur car si aucune ne souhaite dépasser 9h/jour, étant toutes libérales, impossible de les contraindre: la signature d'un contrat est toujours et avant tout le resultat d'un accord après négociation.

Je comprends que pour vous c'est compliqué mais il est vrai que les AMs étant multi-employeurs sans pour autant que chaque famille ne soient associées, c'est aussi compliqué pour l'AM.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Novembre 2022)

@chouette notre ccn ne reprend que quelques articles du droit du travail,  nous en sommes exclues pour la plupart.

Il faut que vous lisiez notre ccn à ce sujet en ne perdant pas de vue, que votre am qui a potentiellement plusieurs employeurs peut ne pas pouvoir harmoniser avec tous les RTT. 

Le principe est les 50h sont travaillées et payées (c'est un exemple), en hs pour 5h obligatoirement,  et de plus il faut veiller au respect de la moyenne des 48h semaines sur 4 mois.


----------



## liline17 (27 Novembre 2022)

Je reviens sur les RTT, vous pouvez garder votre enfant un jour par ci, un jour par là, par contre, ces jours éparpillés ne peuvent pas être déduits du salaire.
lors du calcul de la mensualisation, on ne peut retirer que des semaines complètes.
Vous pouvez partir sur un mensualisation de plus de 48h par semaine, si votre AM est d'accord, par contre, vous ne pouvez pas dépasser 750h de présence de l'enfant par tranche de 4 mois.
Si pendant ces 4 mois, il y a des fériés, des congés ou que l'enfant est absent pour maladie, ces absences sont décomptés, ce qui fait que même si votre contrat est de 50h, parfois, vous n'aurez pas atteint les 750h, sinon, vous devrez trouver une solution pour que votre enfant ne soit pas chez son AM.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

@chouette

La seule solution la *baby-sitter *au delà des 9h/jour, ce que 3 familles ont avec moi, pour leur enfant 

*OU* 

*réduire en HEURES DE PRÉSENCE *un ou deux jours SI vous êtes en *télétravail* pour venir chercher votre enfant + tôt, *MAXIMUM 48 h par semaine pour l’assistante maternelle TOUT CONTRAT CONFONDU.*

Donc voir avec elle tout simplement SI cela est possible selon ses autres contrats.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir @Chantou1  non les 48h sont par contrat.  Mais le plafond des 2250h c'est tous contrats confondus.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Exact @GénéralMétal1988 

mais aux employeurs je leur dis par semaine … 😅

Prendre soin de moi 😉


----------

